# BOLO



## CharlieSierra (2/7/18)

So Saturday night I hosted a party for my 21st at my house. Invited only about 20 "friends" that I've knows for quite a while. 

But it seems you never really know your friends as 3 setups & a full bottle of juice grew feet. Yes. Thats about 4k worth of vape gear. One belonging to my girlfriend , one to @MacGyver & one to his girlfriend.

If anyone sees the following for sale please let me know.

1.Gold Littlefoot wake mod with gold kylin mini rta
2.Asvape Michael with a brand spanking new dotmod petri 24mm rta
3.Tesla Invader 3 with a wasp nano rda.

Being students we can't afford those devices anytime soon as it took a while go save up & get them. Fck I hate two faced criminals

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Halfdaft (2/7/18)

Sorry to hear about this bud, it really sucks that your "friends" would do something like this. Best of luck in finding your gear.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (2/7/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> So Saturday night I hosted a party for my 21st at my house. Invited only about 20 "friends" that I've knows for quite a while.
> 
> But it seems you never really know your friends as 3 setups & a full bottle of juice grew feet. Yes. Thats about 4k worth of vape gear. One belonging to my girlfriend , one to @MacGyver & one to his girlfriend.
> 
> ...




Sorry to hear bud. With friends like that who needs enemy's hey. 
Sad thing is you won't get any of it back as it's impossible to trace those mods and vape gear .

Only the Petri you might be able to track.
Maybe put the Petris serial number in your OP to help others spot it.

Another thing what does your heading mean? BOLO?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Caramia (2/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Sorry to hear bud. With friends like that who needs enemy's hey.
> Sad thing is you won't get any of it back as it's impossible to trace those mods and vape gear .
> 
> Only the Petri you might be able to track.
> ...


"Be On the Look Out"

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## CharlieSierra (2/7/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Sorry to hear bud. With friends like that who needs enemy's hey.
> Sad thing is you won't get any of it back as it's impossible to trace those mods and vape gear .
> 
> Only the Petri you might be able to track.
> ...


@Clouds4Days thanks for the tip. BOLO stands for Be On (the) Look-Out

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Caramia (2/7/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> So Saturday night I hosted a party for my 21st at my house. Invited only about 20 "friends" that I've knows for quite a while.
> 
> But it seems you never really know your friends as 3 setups & a full bottle of juice grew feet. Yes. Thats about 4k worth of vape gear. One belonging to my girlfriend , one to @MacGyver & one to his girlfriend.
> 
> ...


Damn! That is the lowest of low
I am so sorry to see this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (2/7/18)

I know the feeling - sorry bro!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/7/18)

I hope you went and opened a case with the cops.

Not nice that these so-called friends took expensive stuff from you.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/7/18)

Not a nice thing to happen to anyone. Although it will be virtually impossible to trace if they sell it, all of us will keep our eyes open. 

Sorry for your loss as being students make it so much worse.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## GMJR (2/7/18)

Sorry to hear bud if you find them let me know so we can go and visit them

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/7/18)

I in as well, I volunteer to go with with my persuader in tow!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## CharlieSierra (2/7/18)

GMJR said:


> Sorry to hear bud if you find them let me know so we can go and visit them


We are going to try as hard as we can to find these guys. I mean .. I thought they were my friends...

Probably only 1 frot apple out of the 20.


Room Fogger said:


> I in as well, I volunteer to go with with my persuader in tow!
> View attachment 137373


That axe would sure be a lie detector on it's own !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Rafique (2/7/18)

Caramia said:


> "Be On the Look Out"



I think i'm getting old now, it took me a while to get YOLO now BOLO. 

Hope you find your stuff @CharlieSierra

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------

